# doves



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Can doves home like pigeons?
I tried raising some doves along time ago, the eggs were put under foster parent pigeons they grew up and flew the first moment they fly ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The short answer is no. Doves do not have the homing ability of pigeons nor the strength, stamina, and flying skills/ability that pigeons have. Please don't even think about releasing domestic doves and having them be able to "perform" like pigeons .. won't happen, and the doves will likely not survive.

Terry


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah it was fault then I didn't know anything about them pls through observation I see independant wild living doves they do really fly as fast as pigeons and survive out there , not sure what breed but It was a dove.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Never heard or seen people kept doves for flying as normal homing pigeons instead they are mostly kept as pets in enclosures may be you can use them as foster parents


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

If people keep doves as pets doesn't mean they are unable to fly


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Abdulbaki said:


> If people keep doves as pets doesn't mean they are unable to fly


Dear Abdulbaki

Its not the matter of flying, almost all the birds do fly except a few but its the homing ability that distinguish pigeons from other birds due to the same reason they are kept by people for centuries


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

This might help
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/do-doves-have-homing-ability-50562.html


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you *Pijlover*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Abdulbaki said:


> Can doves home like pigeons?
> I tried raising some doves along time ago, the eggs were put under foster parent pigeons they grew up and flew the first moment they fly ...


If they do not stray far and can still see their home and that is where the food is they may come back to it for a spell, but they can get lost or just take off and not come back. so doves are not used for homing purposes, they are lovely pets.


----------

